
Deleting Facebook? Here Are the Most Private and Secure Alternatives - fredrikaurdal
https://secured.fyi/social-networks.html
======
Chaebixi
Twitter has propaganda = No? Isn't it propaganda bot central? Whats the source
of the data on this site?

~~~
fredrikaurdal
That's true, I changed the rating of Twitter. Thanks for your feedback, it
helps making the ranking system more accurate.

